# Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?



## Michelinmännchen (1. März 2009)

Hallo ,
ich wohne auf der schönen Insel Fehmarn und möchte im Mai an der Prüfung für den Angelschein in Puttgarden teilnehmen . Da ich 2 kleine Kinder habe und mein Mann nur alle 14 Tage zu Hause ist , werde ich somit nicht an allen oder sogar an keinen Lehrgangsstunden teilnehmen können . Dies habe ich auch demjenigen gesagt der die Lehrgänge organisiert . Er sagte mir ich muß bei der Anmeldung anwesend sein und bei der Prüfung , was mir ja auch klar ist . Nun sagte mir ein bekannter aus Hamburg das er das nicht glaubt , denn es würde Pflichtstunden geben die man absolvieren muß , und wenn man diese nicht hat würde man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen . Ich habe mir den Leitfaden besorgt , damit ich wenigstens von zu Hause ordentlich büffeln kann . Wie ist das mit den Pflichtstunden in Schleswig Holstein ? Wenn es diese hier auch gibt kann ich es wohl vergessen mit dem angelschein .
Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar
Lg Tanja


----------



## schrauber78 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?*

Moin Tanja,

hier steht nichts Von Pflichtstunden drin. http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...herei/rechtsvorschr-SH/1-LFischereiGesetz.pdf 

Die herbei zu ziehenden §§ sind 26 und 27.

P.S.: In Hamburg gibt es lt. Gesetz auch keine Pflichtstunden. 

LG aus Hannoi


----------



## Michelinmännchen (1. März 2009)

*AW: Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?*

Hallo Falk
ich weiß nicht ob dein Link noch aktuell ist denn der ist ja schon von 1996 . Bei Google hab ich davon was gelesen das man in Hamburg 30 Pflichtstunden haben muß bevor man zur Prüfung zugelassen wird . Nur wie ist das in Schleswig Holstein ?

Lg Tanja


----------



## DerAngler93 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?*

Hallo

denke aber mal doch dass das noch gilt. Eine Verordung wird ja nicht jedes Jahr geändert. Die Fischereiverordung von NRW gilt  auch schon seit 1997 (Hier gibt es übrigens KEINE Pflichtstunden)

Gruß
DerAngler


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> das man in Hamburg 30 Pflichtstunden haben muß bevor man zur Prüfung zugelassen wird . Nur wie ist das in Schleswig Holstein ?
> 
> Lg Tanja


 
Moin Tanja
möglich das es bei einigen FS-Vorbereitungskurs-Veranstaltern in S.H. selbstauferlegte "Pflichtstunden" gibt, aber ich kenn' das auch so das man sich nur Anmelden und zur Prüfung erscheinen muss.

In HH gibt es meiner Meinung nach echte Pflichtstunden.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Michelinmännchen (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflichtstunden für den Angelschein ?*

Danke für Eure antworten . Ich werde nächste Woche bei demjenigen anrufen der die Lehrgänge organisiert . Dann weiß ich mehr.

Lg Tanja


----------

